# Need Help and Advice



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

This got a little complicated. We returned Saturday from a 1700 mile trip to NC and SC and Keeper was in the Greenville, SC, show where he won BOB. He was fine on the trip and does not get carsick. On Monday (yesterday), he was due for his Parvo and Bordatella booster. On the way to the vet, he vomited bile and I was shocked. I told the tech and the vet. Last night he ate as normal and no vomiting. Six hours after the vaccines, he had a reaction to one of them--itchy eyes he continually pawed, itching all over his body. He was running in the house trying to get away from whatever was bothering him. I called the vet and by the time he called back (about 1/2 hour), Keeper was getting better. He advised 1/2 a 25 mg Benadryl which we gave. He slept well last night--one cough overnight but was fairly lethargic after his morning walk. Mid-morning he vomited again, not yellow but frothy white and we took him in to the vet again. She (other vet) advised and gave a pill for nausea and gave us one more for tomorrow. He cannot have water for 4 hours and no food until 8 p.m. Another Benadryl tonight. I'm puzzled--the first vomiting was prior to the vaccines. Any thoughts????

Thanks so much. We lost our beautiful Bolognese to IBD and I'll readily admit to paranoia. 

Shirley H.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:grouphug: Let's hope it just a little bowel upset and the Vet wants to let the bowels rest. Let's hope by tomorrow he will be improving and getting back to normal self. Keep us up to date. 

Congratulations on BOB!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sometimes dogs can come down with something after a dog show due to the sheer number of dogs there (some may be sick and spread their germs around). You would always wish people would keep a sick dog home but there are those who paid for the entry and are bound and determined to show no matter what. Kind of like parents wishing other parents would keep sick kids home from school. It doesn't always happen.
Hopefully it's just a short term thing for Keeper and he'll be back to normal in no time.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Shriley, I don't know where you live. I live in NC and here and SC it is major herbicide season, it is everywhere and in hugh amounts when you drive in the ag areas you can taste it, also its getting high pollen time. My one dog has really bad allergy's and my girl has developed one, I give them Bendryl and if their tummy is upset pepcid. I don't know if the show was inside or out but they try to get you to potty them in grassy areas or a field, I stick to the cement. I hope your little one is feeling better.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Shriley, I don't know where you live. I live in NC and here and SC it is* major herbicide season, it is everywhere and in hugh amounts when you drive in the ag areas you can taste it,* also its getting high pollen time. My one dog has really bad allergy's and my girl has developed one, I give them Bendryl and if their tummy is upset pepcid. I don't know if the show was inside or out but they try to get you to potty them in grassy areas or a field, I stick to the cement. I hope your little one is feeling better.


I am so paranoid about this after the last time Gucci got sick, I swear it was from sniffing someone's yard and inhaling chemicals into her system.

be careful, everyone! You never know what Joe Next door puts on his yard.

Kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShirleyH said:


> This got a little complicated. We returned Saturday from a 1700 mile trip to NC and SC and Keeper was in the Greenville, SC, show where he won BOB. He was fine on the trip and does not get carsick. On Monday (yesterday), he was due for his Parvo and Bordatella booster. On the way to the vet, he vomited bile and I was shocked. I told the tech and the vet. Last night he ate as normal and no vomiting. Six hours after the vaccines, he had a reaction to one of them--itchy eyes he continually pawed, itching all over his body. He was running in the house trying to get away from whatever was bothering him. I called the vet and by the time he called back (about 1/2 hour), Keeper was getting better. He advised 1/2 a 25 mg Benadryl which we gave. He slept well last night--one cough overnight but was fairly lethargic after his morning walk. Mid-morning he vomited again, not yellow but frothy white and we took him in to the vet again. She (other vet) advised and gave a pill for nausea and gave us one more for tomorrow. He cannot have water for 4 hours and no food until 8 p.m. Another Benadryl tonight. I'm puzzled--the first vomiting was prior to the vaccines. Any thoughts????
> 
> Thanks so much. We lost our beautiful Bolognese to IBD and I'll readily admit to paranoia.
> 
> Shirley H.


Sorry to hear this, Shirley! I don't have any great words of wisdom except to commiserate that it's MISERABLE when our little ones are not feeling well and we don't know why!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Our Keeper sends his regards, and all our wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Thanks*

The sympathy means a lot from all of you--we worry about all our little guys.
The show was indoors at the Carolina First Center in Greenville, SC-first class facility with lots of dogs, but yes, pottying outside on the grass. I hadn't thought about herbicides but with driving through the area down to Ocean Isle Beach in NC perhaps a problem there. At any rate we'll see what today brings. Funny that the vomiting spells do not occur after he eats. I see on the forum that feeding twice a day may be necessary. He normally eats once a day because we tried the twice a day and he wasn't interested. We're going back to it.

We also thought that we would not take him again on a 10-day trip making stops at four different places to stay. I think it's too much for him.

Worry, worry.

ShirleyH


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShirleyH said:


> The sympathy means a lot from all of you--we worry about all our little guys.
> The show was indoors at the Carolina First Center in Greenville, SC-first class facility with lots of dogs, but yes, pottying outside on the grass. I hadn't thought about herbicides but with driving through the area down to Ocean Isle Beach in NC perhaps a problem there. At any rate we'll see what today brings. Funny that the vomiting spells do not occur after he eats. I see on the forum that feeding twice a day may be necessary. He normally eats once a day because we tried the twice a day and he wasn't interested. We're going back to it.
> 
> We also thought that we would not take him again on a 10-day trip making stops at four different places to stay. I think it's too much for him.
> ...


Did you bring his own water supply from home on your trip? I remember last summer someone saying that their dog had tummy trouble if they changed his (or maybe her!) water supply. (nothing wrong with the water... only that it was different) So they brought along water from home when they travelled.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Water is important*

Thanks, Karen, we always bring the water supply so that wasn't it. No problem this morning and he ate his morning portion of food.

DH found out that one of the Cairns at the end of the street also had bouts of vomiting for 2 days and her vet said there was a virus making the rounds.
However, our vet thought that if it was a virus, he would vomit after eating and he hasn't. Also, our neighbor has two Cairns so why didn't the other one get the virus.

Second celeria pill given this morning and no action since so I do hope it's over and am really happy that Kodi is doing so well. Like you, OVER is what we want.

ShirleyH


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I just read this post. I was at those shows in Greenville and did not bring any "bugs" home. I did stay with a friend, so the dog was walked only at the show and her house. It is only about a 3 1/2 hour trip, so no rest stops. He could have picked up a bug anywhere. Glad to see he's getting better. Sorry he got sick.
Becky


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Thanks Again*

Becky, we're reasonably sure it wasn't from the show. We were at the coast in NC and in Hillsborough NC before we came home on Friday. He wasn't sick on Saturday or Sunday. He is much better today--let's hope it is over.

Thanks again.

ShirleyH


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope Keeper's feeling better soon. Sometimes we never do know what has caused the problem.


----------

